# Best UK Reptile Shops



## lee-travis

any thoughts guys which do you think is the best reptile shop in the country. All aspects must be covered such as cleanleness, attractivness of the shop, how helpful the staff are and the quality of the stock

Any shops that stand out?


----------



## lukendaniel

probably get slated for this. no the biggest shop. but like wharf aquatics. friendly n helpful staff and week in week out a change of stock

daniel


----------



## Athravan

It's a bit hard to say best in the country because most people go to 1 or 2 shops local to them and don't travel around the UK visiting reptile shops...

I suppose if I had to give a top 3 in no particular order I would say Reptile Zone in Bristol, Emsworth Aquaria down south, and Jungle Phase in Essex... but of course that is no reflection on all the other hundreds of shops out there, it's just that I haven't been to them yet


----------



## dayredfern

Vale Aquatics & Reptiles, been going there for years, cheapest livefood at 1.75 a box, clean loads of species, good shop all round


----------



## Dirtydozen

out of the shops i have been too i would prob rate reptile room as the best because it is such a great shop, everything is spot on and the vivs are so spacious for their reps. They also have some lovely display set ups esp the nile monitor.
I would also rate viper and vine as a brill too but more for snakes


----------



## Angi

Im obviously biased:whistling2:. So wont mention our shop.

But two of my favourite shops are Snakes n Adders in Leeds and
Reptile World in Plympton, both very clean, make the best use of the space they have, offer lovely friendly service and knowledgeable owners.


----------



## leptophis

no question about it, Reptile room and Reptile world, Mark whitworth and Andy Dennet, are superb guys they are the best for the following reasons

good size shops
clean shop
clean cages
nice staff
nice and bright and attractive to the eye
friendly knowledgable staff
good size enclosures when needed
breeding facility
interest in reptiles, no thats not the norm
moving forward with knowledge


----------



## vikki_john

lukendaniel said:


> probably get slated for this. no the biggest shop. but like wharf aquatics. friendly n helpful staff and week in week out a change of stock
> 
> daniel


Ya won't get slated for that , i agree with you. The most knowledgable person i ve ever met works there very good bunch of people.


----------



## Amber

The snake shop, imo.

Snakes n adders were brilliant too!


----------



## Amber

vikki_john said:


> Ya won't get slated for that , i agree with you. The most knowledgable person i ve ever met works there very good bunch of people.



EDIT - had my shops mixed up


----------



## vikki_john

Amber said:


> EDIT - had my shops mixed up


What does that mean ?


----------



## BecciBoo

I'd say:

Snakes n Adders in Leeds - Chaz knows his stuff and The shop layout/vivs etc is great, I always spend to much money!

Northampton Reptile Centre - Used to live in Northampton and I loved this place, the set up is great.

Both abit far away from the Wirral tho :bash: good job my sister lives in Leeds : victory:


----------



## ukgeckos

repile world in plympton is a great shop, bit over priced but then they are a shop, best looking by far and clean helpful etc,
one of the shops mentioned is one I would never even buy a tub of crickets from but people seem to mention it a lot!?!


----------



## BecciBoo

ukgeckos said:


> one of the shops mentioned is one I would never even buy a tub of crickets from but people seem to mention it a lot!?!


Which shops that?


----------



## Hell67

I went to The Living rain forest in rhyl last weekend very clean and lots of variety.I also like The Reptile zone in Bristol.I bought a leopard gecko from both places and they are very healthy.I found the staff in both places very helpful.


----------



## richyrich

viper and vine gets my vote!! but i know of a few shop that would be in the worst top ten!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BecciBoo

richyrich said:


> viper and vine gets my vote!! but i know of a few shop that would be in the worst top ten!!!!!!!!!! lol


I do like viper and vine, its where I normally go for my livefood! I could easilly name a top ten worst pet shops...lol...bot i don't think we are allowed :bash:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

The best is reptile zone in bristol,
They have one of the best stored ever on every aspect you are welcomes and they will go out of there way to get you something if you have arranged to go there,
There change in stock is amazing, They do good quality animals and brilliant prices, To top the shop of rescue lots of animals every year,

they are the best shop full stop.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Reptile Zone


----------



## BlackRose

id say for me in my area Wildside and Jungle Fever are the best two shops for me. Wildside for their helpfulness and variety, and Jungle Fever for their free deliveries of live food/vivs/animals etc.


----------



## Meko

I'd have to say the Reptile Room as it's the only one i've been to but i'm guessing it'd be pretty hard for people to say there was anything wrong with it...


----------



## NBLADE

i'd have to say jungle phase for me


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

BlackRose said:


> id say for me in my area Wildside and Jungle Fever are the best two shops for me. Wildside for their helpfulness and variety, and Jungle Fever for their free deliveries of live food/vivs/animals etc.


Yea you big kevin up: victory:: victory:: victory::no1::no1::no1::lol2:

Jungle-fevers the best in south wales:crazy:

and his old Saturday knew his shizzle:whistling2:


----------



## mantella

In terms of the cleaness of a shop i would say reptile zone or coast to coast, In terms of knowledge the best is wharf hands down no contest.


----------



## WeThePeople

Athravan said:


> It's a bit hard to say best in the country because most people go to 1 or 2 shops local to them and don't travel around the UK visiting reptile shops...
> 
> I suppose if I had to give a top 3 in no particular order I would say Reptile Zone in Bristol, Emsworth Aquaria down south, and Jungle Phase in Essex... but of course that is no reflection on all the other hundreds of shops out there, it's just that I haven't been to them yet


I dont think you will be very welcome in Reptile Zone though, the owner doesnt seem to keen on members of RFUK :whistling2:

Snakes and Adders and the Reptile room at cleveleys for me :no1:


----------



## madelene

Reptile Zone in Bristol is one of the best......but the one I seem to have to keep revisiting is Reptile Cymru in Cardiff a smaller shop that most of the others mentioned but the quality of the stock and staff are great.


----------



## mark elliott

reptile zone in bristol


----------



## leptophis

maybe be good if your going to jusge shops to give criteria on what u like, as reptile room and reptile world b oth are tops at looking after their animals, cleanliness, and stock, there are probably more comprehensive stocklists but when u look at the shops and setups these shops get the awards


----------



## Trice

As for my answer to the question this thread was made to ask.
I couldn't say if i felt a shop was better over others. I've been to a fair few in the area. And will be visiting a new one in the next few weeks (CPR, well not new shop but will be my first visit) aswell as will be visiting Christy's and a few others along the way. 

I have seen issues with each of the shops i have been to. And to be honest i can't say that i feel any are the best! Not saying they're all scummy etc. They each have different positives and different negatives about them.


----------



## cornmorphs

having only been in half a dozen, the best ones i can say i have been to myself is probably scales n tails in leicester.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

It depends what you're after, to me, when I'm going for Royals, I'll go to Crystal Palace first, Darren's a great guy, knows his stuff and will help anyway he can.

Having been to Reptile Zone, I honestly can't see what the fuss is about, yes animals did look well maintained etc. But I didn't portray it to be any better than other shops I had been to.

Jungle Phase is a decent shop, nice range of livestock, also knowledgeable staff. Recently I visited during the expansion/refit, so conditions weren't 100%, but all in all a very good shop.

I visited Coast 2 Coast a while back also, unfortunately I wasn't able to see everything as there were electricians in wrecking the place! Wasn't a bad shop mind.


----------



## Graylord

Reptile room is excellent but the shop i feel most at home in is Kearsley Tropicals it reminds me of shops gone by ...must be an age thing


----------



## Andy

Leaping Lizards is good. Best in Yorkshire area in my opinion and better than alot I have visited over the north of England. Well set out natural looking vivs, UV for all the things that need it, heat guards on all snake vivs, generally just promoting good husbandry.: victory:


----------



## Fangio

Cold Blooded is my favourite local shop. Friendly service and a wide range of animals you don't normally see in other shops. Clean and gives good discounts on stuff.

Scales and fangs is great for a small shop, good selection of animals at reasonable prices and well kept.


----------



## Trice

Fangio said:


> Cold Blooded is my favourite local shop. Friendly service and a wide range of animals you don't normally see in other shops. Clean and gives good discounts on stuff.
> 
> Scales and fangs is great for a small shop, good selection of animals at reasonable prices and well kept.


I agree. i do like cold blooded. Bit on the expensive side. But they make up for it on the very inviting service. They're always up for a good chat. And always try their hardest to give you all the information and advice you need! (Gets busy on weekends and they're running around for everyone etc)


----------



## Trice

Fangio said:


> Scales and fangs is great for a small shop, good selection of animals at reasonable prices and well kept.


matt, when are we going to see all these shops out southend way?


----------



## Fangio

Trice said:


> I agree. i do like cold blooded. Bit on the expensive side. But they make up for it on the very inviting service. They're always up for a good chat. And always try their hardest to give you all the information and advice you need! (Gets busy on weekends and they're running around for everyone etc)


yeah but if you get talking to them I've seen prices of animals halved and then some. Gives good discounts on equipment also. I get it on frozen too


----------



## Fangio

Trice said:


> matt, when are we going to see all these shops out southend way?


how about next sat?


----------



## charlesthompson

nice to see a positive thread about shops for once, were not all evil after all. My favs were scales n tails, leaping lizards, crystal palace and reptile rooms.

cheers for the comments guys.

regards chaz


----------



## cornmorphs

Andy said:


> Leaping Lizards is good. Best in Yorkshire area in my opinion and better than alot I have visited over the north of England. Well set out natural looking vivs, UV for all the things that need it, heat guards on all snake vivs, generally just promoting good husbandry.: victory:


i keep meaning to get there.. maybe if this corn delivery goes ahead i'll find the place this time lol


----------



## solid

For me i'd say Crystal Palace, Emsworth and Reptiles Plus in no particular order.

Reptiles Plus in Bournemouth is my local so go there for food etc but the knowledge and helpfullness of staff is great.


----------



## WeThePeople

darwengray said:


> Reptile room is excellent but the shop i feel most at home in is Kearsley Tropicals it reminds me of shops gone by ...must be an age thing


What a shop that is!! Ive been in there while Billy had king cobras being delivered all sold on pre orders too. he's mental, he wont think twice about handling a hot snake - Like you say though, its a shop from a different generation. Certainly one before my time, its proper old skool :no1:


----------



## Andy

cornmorphs said:


> i keep meaning to get there.. maybe if this corn delivery goes ahead i'll find the place this time lol


Well if your ever in the area give me a shout I will show you the way : victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Fangio said:


> how about next sat?


Let me know and i'll have the kettle on!!


----------



## Fangio

Scales and Fangs said:


> Let me know and i'll have the kettle on!!


Greg says he's probably working so I've told him to let me know when he's free. I may come down myself though for a nose as it's been ages since I've been there.

Are the WDB babies still in?


----------



## Nelson77321

shropshire exotics is the bet ive ever been to.

very knowledgable shop with excellent advice, theyre snakes are top notch too!


----------



## leogirl

Cold blooded ... especially compared to the other shops in essex .... have big issues with 2 of them...


----------



## Fangio

leogirl said:


> Cold blooded ... especially compared to the other shops in essex .... have big issues with 2 of them...


That's pretty good going.

There's only 4 reptile shops in Essex that I actually like and would be happy buying animals from:

Cold Blooded
Jungle Phase
Scales and Fangs
Swallow Aquatics (Colchester branch).

There is a couple I haven't been to yet though I think.


----------



## redloop

serpentus exotics probaly the best one closest to me anyway very good in all aspects! 

located in townhill dunfermline


----------



## ninjaboy6r

its reptile zone for me, very friendly staff who go out of thier way to help and a great selection of healthy well kept reps.


----------



## Andy b 1

the reptile room in blackpool is amazing


----------



## Bluesharp13

Snakes n Adders for me, not been to many others outside Yorkshire.
The guys at Snakes n Adders now their stuff and always have time to answer questions, good quality stock too.


----------



## chimpy666

Best shop for me, *Jurrasic Reps* in whitchurch Bristol.

Ryan is a top guy from the moment you enter the door you feel at home, and he is ready to answer any questions as well as have a good natter on the subject of Reps have a coffee and talk over all experiences and projects hes got on the go, you never feel that awkward and need to leave as someone is always popping in just after you willing to have a chat.

those retics are going to be real stunners LoL

All the stock is taken care off top quality, the range is amazing Never have I seen a stockist sell frilled lizards as an example and letting me(the customer) handle various other animals. The stock is ever changing which keeps it fresh for customers popping in, and makes your mouth water haha.

I picked up my viv and various bits and peices from ryan including my male beardie who is in great condition great colours.

Plus its close to my house haha

Olly


----------



## charlotte0uk

I agree...Jurassic Reps is the best!


----------



## carpy

for me the sheer diversity and friendliness of crystal palace means thats the best in my opinion! people say its expensive, but i have found them to be very reasonable when compared to other shops around london. the sheer amount of snakes is mind boggling!

second has got to be cold blooded, for the interesting displays. have been there a few times though, and some prices are extortionate! 

third is jungle phase, i have only been there once, but very friendly staff, very knowledgeable.

and ameyzoo is also good. once you get to know mark, he is a nice - if arrogant - guy. slightly steep prices, but very knowledgeable, and the odd rarity comes up every now and then!

Alex


----------



## mark elliott

ninjaboy6r said:


> its reptile zone for me, very friendly staff who go out of thier way to help and a great selection of healthy well kept reps.


100% mate


----------



## Angi

Jurassic Reps is certainly worth a visit if you are in this neck of the woods, only opened recently, but Ryans shop is coming along nicely and he is a lovely guy too. It is clear that Ryan is trying is best to do everthing he can to make is a great shop. It was clean and attractive when I visited, with some very nice stock.


----------



## jenjen

Yep, defo Jurassic Reps. For someone whose new to the business side of reptile keeping, Ryan's doing a fantastic job. The shop's always clean and tidy and there's new stock every time I visit. And he makes a lovely cuppa tea :no1:

Oh, and the reptiles all seem really happy too. Especially Bob and Barberella the iggies. He handles them all as much as necessary, and he's even managed to tame down the nasty nile monitor since opening the shop in November. It's refreshing to see a shop owner whose primary concern is the welfare of his animals.


----------



## tazzyasb

I would say the living rain forest in Rhyl, nothing in Newcastle comes anywhere near


----------



## Horny Toad

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I visited Coast 2 Coast a while back also, unfortunately I wasn't able to see everything as there were electricians in wrecking the place! Wasn't a bad shop mind.


Yes, things have been chaotic during the refit at Coast to Coast! Behind the scenes we have been installing new breeding areas, an all year round hibernaculum and a new animal facility for Zoo Logic. Still work in progress, but coming on nicely. On the shop floor we decided to have the whole electrical system replaced ready for the fitting of the new fibre glass vivaria, new larger enclosures for the likes of the Caiman, new counter area, extended showroom etc etc. Work will hopefully all be finished in about 8 weeks time, perhaps early March. The new counter has now been installed, and the extension to the showroom started, next jobs include installing the new vivs! Luckily most of the work is now done after the shop shuts. Roll on March!


----------



## snakeboy101

any good ones near SW london?


----------



## morph

Reptile room cleavelys Blackpool.
Fantastic place and Mark always tries to make himself available in order to chat about reps etc.
His enthusiasm for his livestock is contagious.
And the shop is a pleasure to visit.:no1:


----------



## Storm Python

*my fave*

for me its Repco in brighton.
superb service, great herps, amazing staff with superb knowledge.
amazing little shop


----------



## ratboy

Reptile zone wins it ( even if they do have VERY few rat snakes... hint ! hint !  )

Waterworld up near Heathrow is well worth a visit too  ( Remembers to collect his fiver from Ally )


----------



## AZUK

madelene said:


> Reptile Zone in Bristol is one of the best......but the one I seem to have to keep revisiting is Reptile Cymru in Cardiff a smaller shop that most of the others mentioned but the quality of the stock and staff are great.


couldn't agree more : victory:

Although small in stature Reptile Cymru is spot less and it's live stock is top notch. I do not hesitate to recommend them especially to people new to the hobby. As for the staff they are friendly and helpful.


----------



## wohic

Well I actually got round to Visiting Jurassic Reps in Bristol Today and was very impresed with the shop and the owners enthusiasm for his animals and his customers.....definatly a place i will be visiting again and one i would love to see flourishing


----------



## nuggett5

Trice said:


> As for my answer to the question this thread was made to ask.
> I couldn't say if i felt a shop was better over others. I've been to a fair few in the area. And will be visiting a new one in the next few weeks (CPR, well not new shop but will be my first visit) aswell as will be visiting Christy's and a few others along the way.
> 
> I have seen issues with each of the shops i have been to. And to be honest i can't say that i feel any are the best! Not saying they're all scummy etc. They each have different positives and different negatives about them.


Cpr? crystal palace reptiles? GREAT shop if you are after snake morphs (royals,retics etc). Two good shops nere me would be chalton reps and bits n strikes in Welling, kent . both shops have very freindly starf and will help with enything.


----------



## DJC776

Swallows at East Harling.
Great display enclosures showing how large the juvenile herps can get to.
Expert and friendly advice


----------



## amy101

jurassic ark in brownhills, owners very knowledgeable, lovely animals something a little different, crickets only £1.65 a tub.

reptile shop home page


----------



## Ally

ratboy said:


> Waterworld up near Heathrow is well worth a visit too  ( Remembers to collect his fiver from Ally )


You'd get more for getting the name right!
(It's Waterlife!)

Although most of the Ratsnakes there are my Texas that are brumating!


----------



## jimroyal

jurrasic reps in bristol sound bloke is ryan ......clean well looked after well fed reps good flow of stock nice to see som one with dumeril boas


----------



## lockhouse

JC Exotics in Lincoln for me, Jim and the team are very helpful, make you feel at home but if you have a question these guys can answer if for you. Vivs and shop very clean, you need anything for a set up then jc will have it if not then he can get it. Livestock all well looked after with new stock arrivig all the time. If its food you need then jc has deliveries twice a week, so for me its JC Exotics.


----------



## weelad

chimpy666 said:


> Best shop for me, *Jurrasic Reps* in whitchurch Bristol.
> 
> Ryan is a top guy from the moment you enter the door you feel at home, and he is ready to answer any questions as well as have a good natter on the subject of Reps have a coffee and talk over all experiences and projects hes got on the go, you never feel that awkward and need to leave as someone is always popping in just after you willing to have a chat.
> 
> those retics are going to be real stunners LoL
> 
> All the stock is taken care off top quality, the range is amazing Never have I seen a stockist sell frilled lizards as an example and letting me(the customer) handle various other animals. The stock is ever changing which keeps it fresh for customers popping in, and makes your mouth water haha.
> 
> I picked up my viv and various bits and peices from ryan including my male beardie who is in great condition great colours.
> 
> Plus its close to my house haha
> 
> Olly


is it not your shop as you have a huge banner for it? lol


----------



## beege_3

The best I have seen personally is The Reptile Room in Cleveleys, Lancashire. Mark and the rest of the staff have great stock, excellent customer service and always seem to be able to make time to talk to you on a personal level.

I have also heard good things about Crystal Palace Reptiles and Reptile Zone.


----------



## jenjen

weelad said:


> is it not your shop as you have a huge banner for it? lol


No, it's ninjaboy6r's shop :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper

I endorse the following shops....

Reptile Zone (its like catnip..... for Daves)
Japanese koi Co (who have really improved in recent years)
Ameyzoo (bovingdon, herts)
Cold Blooded (rainham?)
Scales and Tails (great shop and Dave Cooke is a top guy)

That wraps it up for me.


----------



## ninjaboy6r

weelad said:


> is it not your shop as you have a huge banner for it? lol


 
no its my shop, chimpy is just being nice and just supporting his local reptile shop :lol2:


----------



## weelad

oh right lol , do you have a website?


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Ive only been to a couple, but Scales and Tails in Leicestershire seemed pretty good


----------



## ninjaboy6r

weelad said:


> oh right lol , do you have a website?


 
not at the moment sorry but it is in progress.


----------



## Lee N

my favourite one is the Japanese Koi Company in henlow 

Great guys there and all their animals are kept well. Well worth a look!

Have a good selection of corns, kings, milks and loads of lizards, amphibians, spiders the lot go look!

NOW!  lol


----------



## weelad

Lee N said:


> my favourite one is the Japanese Koi Company in henlow
> 
> Great guys there and all their animals are kept well. Well worth a look!
> 
> Have a good selection of corns, kings, milks and loads of lizards, amphibians, spiders the lot go look!
> 
> NOW!  lol


tis the only rep shop iv been too: victory: and i agree its a good shop


----------



## Lee N

when do you go in there? what do ya look like lol


----------



## weelad

iv only been their a couple of times so wouldnt have a clue when ill be going back, plus i dont drive and me muva dont like driving me anywere lol

edit, i look like a chavy version of this haha! ...


----------



## sall

reptile zone for me only because of adam,
but like Jurassic Reps too so close to me


----------



## Angi

sall said:


> reptile zone for me only because of adam,
> but like Jurassic Reps too so close to me


Hmmm can I tell Adam he has an admirer:whistling2:


----------



## leptophis

yup i know who it is, I feel mortally offended then


----------



## Jack

Jerry Cole & Paul Davis of BJ Herp supplies aka Reptilekeeping.com - Home 
Their good guys, have loads of breeding stock, good husbundry, 30yrs+ experience, down to earth people, and they put up with me hanging around for the day asking specific&random questions....


----------



## rachel132002

Cold Blooded - Paul's a legend, hate him cuz he takes all my money with royals, boas, corns, geckos blah blah blah but yeah awesome place, love it!

Jungle Phase is alright too, improved a lot over the past year or so good for royals and boas.


----------



## sall

Angi said:


> Hmmm can I tell Adam he has an admirer:whistling2:


lol hes a cool bloke helped out alot


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

WeThePeople said:


> I dont think you will be very welcome in Reptile Zone though, the owner doesnt seem to keen on members of RFUK :whistling2:
> 
> Snakes and Adders and the Reptile room at cleveleys for me :no1:


Well I'm on RFUK, and he's a good friend of ours!!!!: victory:


----------



## TheReptileRoom

Nice to see great comments on a large number of different reptile shops.

I personally think alot is down to location and the distance you wish to travel. I personally have travelled to alot of reptile shops, but still havent seen some that have been mentioned.

I can only comment on the shops ive seen, but i would say that these are definately worth a visit. In no particular order.

Snakes and Adders, The Reptile Zone, Crystal Palace Reptiles, The Living Rainforest.

But ill try and view some more this year.

Mark Whitworth


----------



## ratboy

Ally said:


> You'd get more for getting the name right!
> (It's Waterlife!)


Pah... Splitting hairs


----------



## ratboy

jungle-fever said:


> Well I'm on RFUK, and he's a good friend of ours!!!!: victory:


Snap


----------



## sarah1207

viper and vine get my vote, was very clean animals looked healthy and staff very helpfull


----------



## beardedlady

v-max said:


> Yes, things have been chaotic during the refit at Coast to Coast! Behind the scenes we have been installing new breeding areas, an all year round hibernaculum and a new animal facility for Zoo Logic. Still work in progress, but coming on nicely. On the shop floor we decided to have the whole electrical system replaced ready for the fitting of the new fibre glass vivaria, new larger enclosures for the likes of the Caiman, new counter area, extended showroom etc etc. Work will hopefully all be finished in about 8 weeks time, perhaps early March. The new counter has now been installed, and the extension to the showroom started, next jobs include installing the new vivs! Luckily most of the work is now done after the shop shuts. Roll on March!


i have to say coast 2 coast is brill very friendly an helpful,the new counter is much better so much more room to move round especially on wkends:lol2: im always popping in to get my bits n pieces an to look at what i can take home :lol2:
got my green day gecko's from them Houdini an kink an they always ask how they getting on especially Houdini as he was a bit of a monkey in the shop:lol2:


----------



## wohic

Although a reletivly small selecton I am delighted to be able to recommend popping in to YEOVIL watermarque for a look round, they have some beautiful gargoyle geckos, cresties, amevias (please someone buy them before i do) frilly, and a few other bits and bobs........
they had a bad reputation but are really turning it round and making an effort


----------



## Horny Toad

beardedlady said:


> i have to say coast 2 coast is brill very friendly an helpful,the new counter is much better so much more room to move round especially on wkends:lol2: im always popping in to get my bits n pieces an to look at what i can take home :lol2:
> got my green day gecko's from them Houdini an kink an they always ask how they getting on especially Houdini as he was a bit of a monkey in the shop:lol2:


Yes, it gets a little bit busy on weekends doesnt it! Its weird how moving the counter around has given more space. The new extension to the showroom should be just about open by the end of the week, so even more space. Wont be perfect, but it'll have to be open so we can start on other areas of the showroom - bit of a juggling act! Should be making a start on the new croc enclosure and then installing the new fibre glass vivs from this weekend. Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## beardedlady

no problem ya staff have always been helpful,will pop in this week sometime see how its coming on an look at some reps of course looking to add to the collection :lol2:


----------



## Crownan

Unfortunately, I did not get the same impression of Jurassic Reps this weekend: Posted a thread about it here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/gene...-reptiles-not-greatest-first.html#post1339536

My faves are Reptile Zone - Filton, Crystal Palace - London, Cold Blooded - Essex and Waterlife - Surrey


----------



## shugnsheena

*scotland*

not a gr8 choice of gr8 shops up here but we like neon gecko,glasgow and olympia pets, east kilbride.


----------



## gecko-kus

i think i'm going to have to say cold blooded... it's a bit cramped and dingy but the variety is very good in there with lots of choice and the animals always seemed to be pretty well looked after. Even though they don't have a website or anything, they are so well known just by reputation (which I think is the best way to go).: victory:


----------



## han

Crownan said:


> Unfortunately, I did not get the same impression of Jurassic Reps this weekend: Posted a thread about it here:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/gene...-reptiles-not-greatest-first.html#post1339536


Agree with Jon there i'm afraid!

My favourites are Reptile Zone - Bristol, and Reptile World - Plympton.


----------



## athy59

han said:


> Agree with Jon there i'm afraid!
> 
> My favourites are Reptile Zone - Bristol, and Reptile World - Plympton.


 
Link is no longer. ho hum. 
Not the 1st i have heard about it either. Sad really.


----------



## ninjaboy6r

Crownan said:


> Unfortunately, I did not get the same impression of Jurassic Reps this weekend: Posted a thread about it here:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/gene...-reptiles-not-greatest-first.html#post1339536
> 
> My faves are Reptile Zone - Filton, Crystal Palace - London, Cold Blooded - Essex and Waterlife - Surrey


 
all comments and points taken on board and corrected, any comments good or bad are good as improvements can be made, would of been good if people could of come to me direct with thier concerns before trying to slate me on a forum as i am a new start up buisness and like to know what people think (good or bad).


----------



## leptophis

working in a reptile shop is a constant state of learning same as it is in keeping reptiles , reptile shops are full of humans same as keepers are, there shouldnt be two sides but us all learning and building together, Ryan has a nice shop, which is doing well, hes a great bloke , he is keen to work with everyone to push our knowledge forward , which is a great quality to have. If you have comments about the shop give him a ring so he can listen and take on board what u have to say 0117 9715691


----------



## WeThePeople

Its not always easy to confront a business man though, I mentioned the business attitude of a local reptile shop and got threatened with a samurai sword because of it, he also tried to get me fired from my place of work - which isnt pet or retail related :lol2:


----------



## mike mc

viper and vine get my vote


----------



## mike mc

WeThePeople said:


> Its not always easy to confront a business man though, I mentioned the business attitude of a local reptile shop and got threatened with a samurai sword because of it, he also tried to get me fired from my place of work - which isnt pet or retail related :lol2:


 
hmmm wonder what shop this could have been :whistling2:


----------



## WeThePeople

mike mc said:


> hmmm wonder what shop this could have been :whistling2:


Bit pathetic from a shop owner dont you think?


----------



## stephenie191

WELL, - 

Best pet shop i've been to is COAST TO COAST EXOTICS ! :no1: 

Friendlly, helpful, clean, brilliant selection, healthy animals, not too bad prices ! 

Can't comment on ones i havn't been to


----------



## Fill

Viper and vine, stockport pet warehouse, urmston aquatics for me...


----------



## Crownan

ninjaboy6r said:


> all comments and points taken on board and corrected, any comments good or bad are good as improvements can be made, would of been good if people could of come to me direct with thier concerns before trying to slate me on a forum as i am a new start up buisness and like to know what people think (good or bad).


Hi Ryan, 

I replied to your PM, I apologise for any hassle caused at all, the last thing I was aiming to do was 'slate your shop' I wouldnt just do that, as it wont get anyone anywhere!

I shouldve mentioned it to you first and I apologise for that.

Peace,

Crow.


----------



## iguanaman2442

Gotta be Shropshire Exotics for me. Great little shop always good stock, well looked after animals and the staff are really helpfull and knowledgable(sp)
I dont think much to Scales n Tails dave is stuck up his own ar** and very rushed (as in he aint got time for anybody).


----------



## Lee N

Japanese Koi Company i like just because it is clean, the people there are really nice. they have a wide variety of things and they always have something interesting. If you travelled down there and didnt buy anything it would be worth the trip just to see their caiman display.


----------



## cervantes

new to reps and shops. really enjoying this thread gives me ideas on where to go without wasting my day. 

my top shops so far are Amey Zoo, it's local and Mark and his wife have been very helpful. CPR, the stock is huge, and it's from good quailty sources.


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA

*shops*

Well i am mostly self reliant with my collection now by ordering frozen online , having only adult boas and no tiddly peeps to look after. 

Although I do love a good ramble round a rep shop. I was blown away when I went to go stay with a mate and he took me to cold blooded. Fantastic shop and is just amazing to walk round it. Now everytime I go down there we end up in that shop lol. 

Its nice to hear about other shops being so far away as I do like to make the point in visiting shops if I am in the area.

ta
linda


----------



## zoeu

Amey Zoo gets a vote from me too....I've only been to 2 other places so far (1 of them was much less tham impressive), but Mark made plenty of time to talk to me and OH when we were getting a beardie and even though it was busy in the shop he didn't rush us and went through everything with us. He let us set up our viv in there to check we were happy with the way it looked too!!


----------



## reaper1

got to be stockport petware house for me, boo yah!

always got something in thats a feast for the eyes.


----------



## joe_oasis

My top 3 would be
1. Appleton Exotics, Wigan/Sandbach (bit biased because i work there one day a week but still would be even if i didnt its a really good shop )
2.Viper and Vine, Manchester (Really good clean shop lot of good stuff in there)
3.The Living Rainforest, Rhyl,Wales (Nice Clean Shop 10/10 for good display vivs)

Never been to the reptiles rooms but heard alot about it goona check it out soon


----------



## joe_oasis

reaper1 said:


> got to be stockport petware house for me, boo yah!
> 
> always got something in thats a feast for the eyes.


I agree is a good shop loads of stuff in there the only thing that let it down for me was that the shop was a bit grubby


----------



## LauraandLee

*Dragon reptiles* in Pughs Centre Raydr Cardiff
Clean, heathly, and always give good and atm correct advice.
Only down side it prices are expensive in fact ott.
Suppose you pay for wot you get!!!!


----------



## lefty

Appleton Exotics, Wigan is my fav. that stockport one has gone down hill big time.


----------



## bosc888

lefty said:


> Appleton Exotics, Wigan is my fav. that stockport one has gone down hill big time. right s:censor:thole now. wasnt a year ago. see if you can stay in there for longer than 10 mins, it stinks


i thought another thread was closed due to slagging shops off & what a surprise here you are again:bash:


----------



## lefty

bosc888 said:


> i thought another thread was closed due to slagging shops off & what a surprise here you are again:bash:


its an opion not slagging. let me guess your another friend of theirs? but i see your point so iv edited it as your right it was a bit strong. you quoting me will keep my original statement there for all to see. like what was said in the other thread people can go and make their own minds up


----------



## mellage

Out of the few that I have been to in Essex and Surrey I would say that Cold Blooded is by far the best one i've been to


----------



## mike12

beardedlady said:


> i have to say coast 2 coast is brill very friendly an helpful,the new counter is much better so much more room to move round especially on wkends:lol2: im always popping in to get my bits n pieces an to look at what i can take home :lol2:
> got my green day gecko's from them Houdini an kink an they always ask how they getting on especially Houdini as he was a bit of a monkey in the shop:lol2:


 
I agree i haver only really visited shops around north east but out of them all i find coast to coast to be my fave. The staff are very very helpful (even when i turn up with snakes to be probed, then ask them to probe another i may wanna buy and it poohs all over them sorry stuart lol) they will always help me if i need it and i find the shop prices reasonable and all the staff very helpful. the animals all look well looked after and clean.


----------



## Lostcorn

Reptile Room in cleveleys is my favourite.

Coast to coast is good , Living Rainforest , Snakes n Adders and Viper and Vine

John


----------



## snikaz

Looks like a lot of places for me to go and have a look at, especially two that are predominantly mentioned on here.

Did have a good opinion of the said one in Leicester..unfortunatley not anymore.

Snikaz.


----------



## kelly394

*Shops in lancashire?*

Hi there,
we regulary visit the reptileroom in Cleveleys which is a great store they have everything and are knowleagable i just wondered if anyone knows of anymore stores in the area.

Ta kelly


----------



## Serious D

Viper n Vine in Manchester is another good reptile shop, The owner Matthew is a verry Knowledgeable and experienced keeper of both reptiles and exotic mamals, the shop isnt big but the space is used really well, he has lots of different animals in all the time some i have never seen anywhare else, he also has a great selection of exotic mamals for sale, but you have to chat to him about that as he doesnt have the room to display them all in the shop, at the moment he has Genets on display whitch are really cute.


----------



## loulou

cannot believe I never replied to this last year, 

Shropshire Exotics for me, its a 4 hour trip (one way) but worth it, friendly staff, good laugh and most important is the healthy animals


----------



## basky

can't believe leaping lizards hasn't been mentioned more. i went the old shop and it was fantastic so the new one is goina be mental :2thumb:

obviously shropshire exotics too : victory:


----------



## Carlito

The best one I've been to is one in Widnes called White Moss, they really no their stuff. Its clean and the animals are extremely well cared for.
I'm going tomorrow and always look forward to it lol:no1:


----------



## vickylolage

North East Exotics
Acklam Road

Its fab.
All the animals are in amazing condition and are immaculate.
Kat is a lovely lass as well all the staff are helpful!


----------



## ..steven..

my fav is cold blooded the staff really know what they are talking about and always give good prices the high prices you see is to get rid of time wasters that want everything for nuffin, all 4 guys are nice blokes and even the extra staff on the weekend know their stuff, cant wait for the new place just up the road to open.: victory:


----------



## Mr Man

the reptile room near blackpool is pretty good and its huge!


----------



## Becky

I spend most of my free time in the Jap Koi in Henlow. Love that shop..


----------



## daz30347

*Best shops*

Personally i don't see what people see in Reptile Zone they are all over you till they realise you aint gonna spend a fortune and then the owner dissapears:devil:
One of my favourite shops is Rainforest Reptiles(Gloucester),very claen,knowledgable staff and a great cup of coffee and most importantly for me i don't feel preasured into buying anything
A big thumbs up from me guys:2thumb:


----------



## leptophis

Indeed, I am sorry you feel that way, we have numerous people who come for coffees, who come just to chat and update us on their reptiles, I am sorry this is how you feel,


----------



## leptophis

one of my favourites is reptile world in plymouth, seriously nice shop, good staff, well laid out, also the hop in leciester mmm cant remember its name but its very cool and clean, dragon reptiles is also really nice, in pughs garden centre, nicely stocked, good animals,


----------



## Rob Wallace

Serpentus is top notch for me


----------



## glidergirl

Wrigglies in Dunstable :2thumb:


----------



## skyliner33gtr82

Shropshire Exotics In Newport :2thumb: :notworthy:


----------



## pythonattack

well i go to viper and vine in manchester!


----------



## amylovesreptiles

I do have to admit that my favourites are...;

- The Reptile Room ( Cleveleys ):2thumb:
- Reptile Zone ( Bristol ):2thumb:

Both have extremely friendly staff & great viv setups.
Out of the 2, i'd say the reptile room, 
very reliable and staff are SO knowledgable :no1: !
Great Thread anyway :lol2:.


----------



## Reptiledan

I would say Reptile world in plymouth, clean and have great setups. Only thing is that they are Very high priced


----------



## PSYCHOSIS

Coast to Coast in Darlington is very good high standards but expensive .


----------



## herptastic

the reptile house in billingham is the best in my area in my opinion.
very clean and extreamly helpful staff also a good varaity of stock considering its a small shop and all the reps have good sized viv's:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

I stumbled across a nice one today

AJ Reptiles, Locking, Weston Super Mare.

Didn't even realise it existed until I saw it on the list on here.
Nice selection of animals, all clean and tidy, and the man himself was good to chat too.

I am definitely going to pop in there again when I am down that way.


----------



## redeyedanny

Id definatly say Stockport Pet Warehouse for the cleanliness, precise husbandry for animals, friendly (and somewhat ugly) knowledgable staff and the varied stock.

Always something new and exciting in, livefood in fantastic condition (lives for a good two weeks!) and BRILLIANT prices.

One bad point, needs more frogs.


----------



## robzey1

*red ackies*

dose anyone know a shop or breeder that is selling baby ackies?


----------



## danny millard

the reptile room in blackpool is far the best :2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

Coldblooded in Rainham is great, really helpful staff and good range of equipment and reps.


----------



## kodisbabe

Ark pet and reptiles, gillingham, kent


----------



## firefox485

:2thumb:why not try vale aquatics and reptiles in liverpool they have just had the shop done up and it looks great .staff are friendly and helpfull .they also have made an improvement on there creepy crawlie section .they have some unusial spiders and bugs worth a look see :blush:


----------



## rickpellen

Spire Ridge reptiles in reading, and global geckos in surrey, great reptile shops that sell very different types of animals.......the former sells lots of unusual snakes, retic morphs etc. While the latter specialises in geckos. Verry different, very cool


----------



## Evanss

reptile cymru is the best in cardiff for sure.. 

in my opinion


was in there for around 2 and half hours on tuesday :lol2:


----------



## CPT BJ

Blue Lizard Reptiles in Dinnington, i used to use them regularly before i became a member of staff for everything i needed weather thats equipment or livestock. 

We have an Online shop and will deliver all drygoods, courer livestock and send frozen and live foods fresh to your house. 

We get regular deliveries of new livestock at least once per week, somtimes several deliveries of livestock several timers per week.

We have a large, diverse range of exotic animals ranging from Posion Dart frogs to Varanids, to Cobalt Blue's to Royal Python morphs.

All our staff are extremely knowledgeable and keen to help and ansewer any questions that you may have. We have an active facebook page where you can make enquiries, and see new stock updates and new images of livestock.

All stock is looked after correctly and well vetted before sale and they live in vivariums suitable for their specific needs and requirments prior to sale and all livestock and other goods is sold at the best and most competive prices possible -
Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------

